# They're out



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Watch out boys and girls!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntingGearDeals (Jul 22, 2016)

He just needs a hug.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

HuntingGearDeals said:


> He just needs a hug.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk




That is exactly what a friend said when I posted this on the Facebook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Should have caught it and cut its head off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

706Z said:


> Should have caught it and cut its head off!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Why? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntingGearDeals (Jul 22, 2016)

Must be a fellow Elf fan

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

HuntingGearDeals said:


> Must be a fellow Elf fan
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk




Didn't even think about that. Nevertheless, my response to him was "only an air hug". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

nastukey said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.1 cause it's a snake and no.2 is that thing sure eats good.(fried or stewed)


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Go ahead and kill all the ones you want on your land or the WMA or wherever you hunt. I'm satisfied letting them be. They have their place and I'll let them have it. I'm sorry there is no kill photo for some you blood thirsty knuckle draggers. Have a good day!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

nastukey said:


> Go ahead and kill all the ones you want on your land or the WMA or wherever you hunt. I'm satisfied letting them be. They have their place and I'll let them have it. I'm sorry there is no kill photo for some you blood thirsty knuckle draggers. Have a good day!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe when you or someone you know gets bit by one and has $100k plus in hospital bills you will change your mind. Chances are if you walked up on it someone else will too. 

I can see letting non-venomous snakes live, but you need a screw adjusted for letting that thing live


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Gotta be woods aware. I will kill any mocossin I find and almost all copperhead. Depends where the rattlesnakes I find are at if I kill it or not. Around the house it's dead. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes sir, removed this one last week bush hogging the roads on our property in Pace


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

stevenattsu said:


> Yes sir, removed this one last week bush hogging the roads on or property in Pace


Nice hat band there. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

"Blood thirsty knuckle draggers." Good term. I like it!

Snakes got a bad rap way back in the garden. I would have killed a Cottonmouth practically in a friend's front yard late yesterday. There are 4 kids under 8 living there.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I wanna announce my candidacy for president of the "blood thirsty knuckledragger club". Campaign photo attached.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I wanna announce my candidacy for president of the "blood thirsty knuckledragger club". Campaign photo attached.


2 questions. Healthcare. And when the fish fry
Otherwise you got my vote 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I can kinda understand people killing them if there in your yard and you have kids. What I don't understand is killing them if you come up on one in the woods or open field. I mean, that's their home... Where they live. Where else are they gonna live? You go to their home and kill them..... Kinda like someone coming in your home and killing you. 

I won't kill any of them. If I find one in the yard I would probably catch it and release it in a secluded wooded area. 

Course I like snakes. Used to have 7 pythons and boas in the house ranging in size from 2 feet to bout 11 feet.... 

Sent from my Z988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> 2 questions. Healthcare. And when the fish fry
> Otherwise you got my vote
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Can't discuss my political platform or spitshine will ban me and hurt my feelings. Pretty sure my healthcare will involve little signs that say "suck it up buttercup"


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Breeze said:


> I can kinda understand people killing them if there in your yard and you have kids. What I don't understand is killing them if you come up on one in the woods or open field. I mean, that's their home... Where they live. Where else are they gonna live? You go to their home and kill them..... Kinda like someone coming in your home and killing you.
> 
> I won't kill any of them. If I find one in the yard I would probably catch it and release it in a secluded wooded area.
> 
> ...


But you go into deer's home to kill it don't ya?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hyco said:


> But you go into deer's home to kill it don't ya?




I don't- I throw out a sack of golden "invitations" and wait for them to come to my home!!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

hyco said:


> But you go into deer's home to kill it don't ya?


And I don't strike people and inject deadly venom when they come in my house


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Beautiful snake.
Out in the woods, he goes his way, I go mine.
But around a frequented area, house, pond or whatever... Dead snake.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

hyco said:


> But you go into deer's home to kill it don't ya?


Ahahah, I love it! Nice!!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

hyco said:


> But you go into deer's home to kill it don't ya?


Yea. But your killing it to eat. If your killing the snake to eat it then I got no problem with it, killing it just to kill it is different....

If your killing deer just to kill them and letting the meat go to waste, I think that is wrong as well.

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Breeze said:


> Yea. But your killing it to eat. If your killing the snake to eat it then I got no problem with it, killing it just to kill it is different....
> 
> If your killing deer just to kill them and letting the meat go to waste, I think that is wrong as well.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


Oh they get ate! Might go in the freezer until there's enough for rattlesnake stew or to section up for fry but they do get ate. I can roll up to the house and give it to momma and she'll have it shucked before I can get back inside.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmmmm. So let's say a registered child molestor moved in next door and you caught him lurking around your daughters bedroom window.... your armed. What do you do?... let him slither off to return when your not around? or you went to the zoo and somebody left the lions cage door open, and it attacked your wife and started chewing her up, and you were armed. Would you not shoot since you were visiting it's home. Maybe bad examples. I guess it depends on how much value you put on the life of the threat. Just my opinion - Sorry.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, anything venomous on our property will be subtracted from the snake population, just gotta do what I can for little man running around the woods. No way I'll get them all but danged if I let one go. Out in the woods-woods, different story.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Good gracious,some of y'all are crazy. Why on earth would you ever let a snake go? Do we really feel sorry for the little fellas? I kill every snake I see, even large earthworms and sticks that look like snakes. Even the Bible says snakes are evil and cursed above all other animals. Don't y'all love Jesus?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Hmmmm. So let's say a registered child molestor moved in next door and you caught him lurking around your daughters bedroom window.... your armed. What do you do?... let him slither off to return when your not around? or you went to the zoo and somebody left the lions cage door open, and it attacked your wife and started chewing her up, and you were armed. Would you not shoot since you were visiting it's home. Maybe bad examples. I guess it depends on how much value you put on the life of the threat. Just my opinion - Sorry.


Not what I said. I said I understand people killing them in their yard if they have kids. If I had a daughter and a child molester is looking in the window, he is in MY yard endangering my family. He would be dealt with. He is not in his home, he would be in MY house.

A lion escaping it cage and attacking, that's self defense. 

Those examples don't work.....  

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Your right....maybe. Wasn't really directed at your comments any way. Point is a poison snake left to crawl away may ruin another mans day. Hey! That rhymes!!
Can we agree that a poisonous snake is at some level a threat? If so, I do think that my final comment was spot on. - "I guess it depends on how much value you put on the life of the threat."


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Snake lives matter! Didn't know we had so many snake hugging PETA members on here.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wharf Rat said:


> Didn't know we had so many snake hugging PETA members on here.


Venomous snakes, coyotes, bobcats, ISIS....kill 'em all. I would include bears, but they protected cuz there are so few of them. :whistling:


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

http://www.biologicaldiversity.org/...stern-diamondback-rattlesnake-05-09-2012.html ...just sayin...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

prgault said:


> http://www.biologicaldiversity.org/...stern-diamondback-rattlesnake-05-09-2012.html ...just sayin...




Don't surprise me none. Can't killed on Ft Pickens either. All those tourists camping and running around out there all summer, I'm absolutely amazed nobody's been bit. I've seen plenty big ones out there. Can't fix STUPID!! Just sayin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If they or them or what ever ya want to call them beat me to the shotgun in the sun room they are good if not oh well I wont see him next week. PS I HATE snakes.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

MikeH said:


> Good gracious,some of y'all are crazy. Why on earth would you ever let a snake go? Do we really feel sorry for the little fellas? I kill every snake I see, even large earthworms and sticks that look like snakes. Even the Bible says snakes are evil and *cursed *above all other animals. Don't y'all love Jesus?


It also says that all of creation is under the curse and Jesus came to undue the curse. He became a curse for us. All of creation will one day be redeemed from the curse as well.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> It also says that all of creation is under the curse and Jesus came to undue the curse. He became a curse for us. All of creation will one day be redeemed from the curse as well.


Well until snakes are redeemed I will continue to sacrifice every one I see.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Well honestly I haven't looked at this thread very much since I posted the picture but it's probably a safe assumption to say the crazies are out in full force talking about how snakes are the devil and they should all die. I'll just leave this other picture here with the back story while y'all continue to devour each other with your foolishness. This corn snake was crossing the road. I caught it up and placed it in a 5 gallon bucket. Before I got to my destination it had crawled out of the bucket and was making its way to the tailgate of my truck when I got to my folks place. I showed the family and released it. Again no kill photo....sorry.....Naw!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There is a huge difference between this snake and the first one you posted.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

lobsterman said:


> There is a huge difference between this snake and the first one you posted.




Not really. The diamondback has the potential to be a "problem" but both are equally harmless if given their space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have messed with rat snakes all of my life but rattlesnakes are not my idea of a family pet. Let me also say that each man has the right to do what they think is best in each situation and that without being screemed down by others. I am not saying kill or not kill, but what I am saying is everyone has the right to do what they think is best without others throwing stones.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

nastukey said:


> Not really. The diamondback has the potential to be a "problem" but both are equally harmless if given their space.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As I said earlier, you need a screw adjusted. Why risk to potential for that rattler to strike someone else?

I'm all for letting the non-venomous live but a rattler and moccasin have no purpose but to die.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> As I said earlier, you need a screw adjusted. Why risk to potential for that rattler to strike someone else?
> 
> I'm all for letting the non-venomous live but a rattler and moccasin have no purpose but to die.




You sound like a bloodthirsty knuckle-dragger


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> You sound like a bloodthirsty knuckle-dragger


Let me remove all doubt for you Kevin, even killed these non-venomous that were trying to get in my chicken coop:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> Let me remove all doubt for you Kevin, even killed these non-venomous that were trying to get in my chicken coop:




Well. I didn't have much doubt anyway. By the way, thanks for removing the rattler and valuing the well being of others who may not have been lucky enough to avoid it.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Years ago a fella I hunted with was killed by one. He was out working in September when he was bit. Took a while to get medical treatment, and even longer for anti venom. He was in his forties. I kill every one I come in contact with.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

nastukey said:


> Watch out boys and girls!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No matter how many times you look for one like that, nothing prepares you for when you see one. I’m constantly looking when I’m out and about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

auburn17 said:


> As I said earlier, you need a screw adjusted. Why risk to potential for that rattler to strike someone else?
> 
> I'm all for letting the non-venomous live but a rattler and moccasin have no purpose but to die.


Sounds to me like you need to learn how to be a man and manage yourself in the outdoors a little more. Give your wife/girlfriend her panties back and you put on the big boy pants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

nastukey said:


> Sounds to me like you need to learn how to be a man and manage yourself in the outdoors a little more. Give your wife/girlfriend her panties back and you put on the big boy pants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You made a comeback 3 years later. Dang


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I do not like snakes. I do not kill anything just to be killin either. 
Now if that dude is close to the house, it wouldn’t be a good day for him. 
Skin it, yes, ...........eat it.........NO.
I don’t eat reptiles, don’t need to.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I don’t kill them.

my kids found a pigmy while I was fishing a washout in a trail. I educate my young’ns and let the snake go on.

when I use to kill them, I would see them all of the time. I don’t kill them anymore and don’t see them near as often.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I let a bout a 5'-6' rattler live last day of turkey season. Itll probably never see another person the rest of its life 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> I let a bout a 5'-6' rattler live last day of turkey season. Itll probably never see another person the rest of its life
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


If there’s a turkey gobbling near it, he’ll certainly see another person!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

huntnflorida said:


> If there’s a turkey gobbling near it, he’ll certainly see another person!


Yup no turkey around I was walking a road trying to strike one mid morning. No tracks even in the area. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

First time on in a while and saw this again. My wife’s panties are right where they need to be









a few more recent ones too


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> First time on in a while and saw this again. My wife’s panties are right where they need to be
> View attachment 1073788
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like she needs a longer machete.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

You got my vote Tryin


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

um, I think you have a snake problem sir.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's just a harmless banded water snake. i concur. discussion over.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

dang. got me again. that damn post is THREE f'ing years ago.
jack


----------

